# Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo



## Demonbart (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I was wondering, I read the Bo-bobo manga at onemanga and the story was like the anime's story.
Now shonen jump released the first two volumes, which I bought, only to discover that the story wasn't like the onemanga version or the anime at all!
Does anyone know what's going on here and why they're so different?


----------



## saxamo (Dec 6, 2009)

Because their localization people suck. Probably. I mean i've only seen subbed and dubbed versions of bo bo bo and they were VASTLY different. The series is so bizzare and surreal that it's hard for things to come across in either direction.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 6, 2009)

I read a fan translation of the bobobo manga and it said fuck every fucking second. It was actually fucking good and funny.
The anime sucked though.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 6, 2009)

True, after a lot of wikipedia and viz media surfing (took me more than 3 hours!) I found that the volume that shonen jump released as volume 1 was volume 11 in japan,
and basically they translate the series from there on. The volume that shonen advanced released was volume 9 in Japan, and I 've got absolutely no idea why they didn't do the rest.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 9, 2009)

They probably didn't because the story actually makes no sense. In my opinion, it's one of the worse shounen manga. It has a good idea which should work with a gag manga but it's far too erratic. I admit, I am a manga snob, a REALLY bad one, but this is one of three series' that I cannot actually read (the other two being Tokyo Mew-Mew and TsUbAsSa). It might get better later on, but it's hard to get to that point.


----------



## Hybris (Dec 10, 2009)

My brother reads this manga in Shonen Jump .
I enjoy a kick out of it, too, especially when I'm sad .
It cheers me right up, laughter and comedy are awesome .
And the Onemanga versions of some comics are so badly different, I buy the real manga at the grocery store on the book shelf .
I bought some for my brother one Christmas .
=D


----------

